#ubuntu-ph 2011-01-31
<eternal> stupid people
<lester_> online ba jsgotangco?
<wers> sup?
<Terminus-> heya wers =)
<Terminus-> went to the android dev meet last saturday. had to leave early though.
<wers> nice
<wers> where?
<Terminus-> wers: shangrila edsa 6/f starbucks. i think there's a plan for another one next month.
<wers> oh cool
<wers> GTUG?
<wers> wasn't aware about it
<Terminus-> wers: http://phac.shapado.com/
<wers> oh nice
<wers> Charo
<Terminus-> yep.
<wers> who started this?
<Terminus-> charo. =D
<wers> so you're into Android already huh? hehe
<Terminus-> i bought an android phone recently. hehe
<Terminus-> i'm not really into android dev stuff. at least i don't plan to make a career out of it. just wanted to hang out with techies. =)
<wers> nice.hehe
<wers> what phone/
<Terminus-> desire hd.
<epal> aw ala stackoverflow? :D
<epal> or app mismo ng stackoverflow? :-?
<wers> I dunno how they got stackoverflow running there
<pepesmith> wers da luv?
<wers> right here
<pepesmith> good
<Terminus-> whoops... afk.
<jmazaredo> >_>
<Terminus-> <_<
<jmazaredo> musta na terminus
<jmazaredo> hehe
<jmazaredo> kailangan ko na maglaro
<jmazaredo> tapos na work bb :D
#ubuntu-ph 2011-02-01
<devkorcvince> tulong block ip ng globe wimax ko sa ubuntuforum
<pinoyskull> devkorcvince, how so
<epal> haha dito ka na rin? haha
<six519> :D
<six519> hahahah
<lysender> lol
<six519> mabuhay lysender
<six519> :D
<student> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<pepesmith> meron akong naalala pag ganito mag post
<pepesmith> taga zamboanga
<student> talaga?
<student> cno?
<student> weh?
<student> hahaha
#ubuntu-ph 2011-02-02
<zakame> hi ih
<six519> :D
<jsgotangco> hi
<epal> wassup hehe
<zakame> nothing much
<epal> hi sir zakame. plurking? hehe
#ubuntu-ph 2011-02-03
<student> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<kidsodateless> magandang gabi ph
#ubuntu-ph 2011-02-04
<kidsodateless> goodmorning ph
<jepong> yo zeroseven0183!
<jepong> how's the gnome shell doing?
<zeroseven0183> So far, good
<zeroseven0183> Hindi lang ganun karesponsive
<zeroseven0183> Nope, hindi lang ganun kabilis
<jepong> i think is way better than unity... kaso sabog pa rin yung applications.... i mean nakaka miss yung naka sort cya by categories
<zeroseven0183> Oo nga
<zeroseven0183> Pero may search naman
<zeroseven0183> hehehe
<jepong> oo nga naman
<zeroseven0183> iexplore ko muna 'to maybe this whole month
<zeroseven0183> Pero I still prefer yung nasa side yung menu kasi wide screen itong sa laptop ko
<zeroseven0183> gusto ko lang mautilize yung vertical space
<zeroseven0183> sayang din kasi yung space na kinukuha ng top panel
<zeroseven0183> Hindi lang ako sure kung may way na autohide yun
<zeroseven0183> jepong, aga mong magonline
<jepong> siguro expected ko lang kasing neat cya ng gnome2 din
<jepong> pero wait mo cguro gnome 3 sa fedora15 baka mas ok
<jepong> hehehehhe
<zeroseven0183> Fedora! weeeeeeee
<zeroseven0183> Naka VM yung Fedora ko dito
<zeroseven0183> kaso may particular na kernel lang gumagana
<zeroseven0183> May issue kasi yung power management dito sa HP, affected yung display brightness adjustment
<zeroseven0183> jepong, akala ko back yo Ubuntu ka? Bakit naka Choqok ka? hehehehe
<jepong> 2nd love never dies... hehehhe
<zeroseven0183> yari
<zeroseven0183> hehehe
<jepong> how much i hate nokia for its phone... love ko pa rin si qt
<zeroseven0183> Qt ay maging part na ng 11.11 ba?
<jepong> cguro mag gnome ako with gnome3... fedora 15
<jepong> hehehehhe
<zeroseven0183> or 11:04?
<zeroseven0183> Fedora 14 ako sa office
<zeroseven0183> tapos CentOS
<jepong> 11.04... gawa ng unity
<zeroseven0183> at siempre, Windows
<zeroseven0183> Ahhhh
<jepong> ok lang naman yung kas toolkits lang... ang malabo kung kde libraries na kasama... hehehhe
<zeroseven0183> Lakas ng loob ni Ubuntu magjump from Gnome to Unity
<zeroseven0183> Hindi ko pa natatry ang Unity
<zeroseven0183> siguro kapag may beta na
<jepong> try ko once.... parang trying hard eh... launcher lang talaga cya
<jepong> sana combine na lang ni canonical gnome3 and unity
<jepong> kasi lumalabas old school pa rin sila at gnome2 na may launcher sa gilid
<zeroseven0183> sa office ka ba jepong?
<jepong> nasa LB ako zeroseven0183
<zeroseven0183> May open nga pala sa amin 3 positions
<zeroseven0183> 2 sa section namin, 1 sa software development team
<zeroseven0183> supervisory
<jepong> may training?
<jepong> yun lang naman habol ko kay accenture kaso sinubo na ako sa trabaho...
<zeroseven0183> Yes, may trainings
<jepong> nasa site nyo ba?
<jepong> check ko kung qualified ako
<zeroseven0183> Qualified ka
<zeroseven0183> yes
<zeroseven0183> http://www.toyota.com.ph
<lubot> Tiny URL: http://tinyurl.com/6cjoof4 (URL by zeroseven0183)
#ubuntu-ph 2011-02-05
<jepong> systems analyts... hmmmm
<jepong> 5 years experience
<jepong> pwede ah
<jepong> hmmmm
<jepong> tempting
<jepong> kaso di ko pa feel mag supervisor e
<jepong> walang satisfaction sa akin yung nag uutos ka lang
<zeroseven0183> May coding din yan
<zeroseven0183> Try mo lang
<zeroseven0183> Teka, off muna ako
<student> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
#ubuntu-ph 2011-02-06
<Ramseize> hello everyone
<Ramseize> tulog pa ata !_!
<Ramseize> hello kidsodateless
<Ramseize> weebee
<kidsodateless> Ramseize, hi
<Ramseize> ~_~ 
<Ramseize> palagi ka naga tambay dito kidsodateless
<Ramseize> hello six519
<Ramseize> ~zZzZ
<kidsodateless> Ramseize, yep
<Ramseize> heheh sorry kinda bored
<Ramseize> wats up
<Ramseize> kidsodateless,  asl?
<Ramseize> sino may server dito?
<redhot> !hi | Rameseize
<butiki> redhot: Error: "hi" is not a valid command.
<redhot> !pswd
<butiki> redhot: Error: "pswd" is not a valid command.
<redhot> !help
<butiki> redhot: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<redhot> !info
<butiki> redhot: Error: "info" is not a valid command.
<redhot> info!
<redhot> !partition
<lubotu2> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<butiki> redhot: Error: "partition" is not a valid command.
<redhot> !hello | Rameseize
<butiki> redhot: Error: "hello" is not a valid command.
<redhot> Rameseize, anong klaseng server
<redhot> Ramseize, anong klaseng server
<Ramseize> hello redhot
<redhot> Ramseize, anong meron?
<Ramseize> ask sana ako if someone had tried na mag server ..
<Ramseize> homebased webserver ang dating
<redhot> Ramseize, yung mga nakatambay mga sysad yan
<Ramseize> wow nice, kasi im planning to host a website using my computer
<redhot> Ramseize, gudluck
<Ramseize> yep
<Ramseize> tagal kana dito sa channel?
<redhot> Ramseize, noobs pa kasi ako desktop user lang
<redhot> Ramseize, bago lang
<Ramseize> ic ako din, kaya nga i should ask first before i start
<Ramseize> ic ako din
<Ramseize> whats your version?
<redhot> Ramseize, meerkat
<Ramseize> same
<Ramseize> namiss mo na bah ang windows?
<redhot> Ramseize, kaya lang wala akong maisagot kung server ang topic mo
<Ramseize> ill wait for them nalang, anyways how long have you been using meerkat?
<redhot> Ramseize, 4mons
<Ramseize> buti ndi mo na miss ang windows?
<redhot> Ramseize, hindi, why?
<Ramseize> mahilig ka sa games?
<redhot> Ramseize, hindi rin
<Ramseize> ahh kaya naman pala
<Ramseize> kasi most gamers prefer windows kasi due to compatibility
<Ramseize> but if office or home use lang, same lang naman ang windows at ubuntu
<Ramseize> mas maganda pa nga ang ubutnu
<redhot> Ramseize, me mga native games ang linux
<Ramseize> uu meron pero the one im talking about is mmorpg games, 
<Ramseize> yung mga nasa cafe
<Ramseize> so ano pinag kakaabalahan mo sa ubuntu ngaun?
<redhot> Ramseize, website dev at c/c++ programming(learning pa lang)
<Ramseize> ic ako din, share tayo ideas ha, ~_~ bago palang din ako
<redhot> Ramseize, no probs open ako sa tanong regarding ubuntu(desktop)
<Ramseize> cge cge thats gud, lagi kaba online dito?
<Ramseize> 24/7
<redhot> Ramseize, buong araw ngayon dayoff kasi
<Ramseize> ic working ?          
<redhot> Ramseize, yup
<Ramseize> ano work mo? ako unemployed parin, hirap hanap work ngaun
<Ramseize> redhot, mahilig ka gawa website?
<redhot> Ramseize, depende sa linya nga trabaho kasi at location pero may mga posting ang ubuntuforum-ph sa job vacancies
<Ramseize> talaga
<redhot> Ramseize, dati ngayon tinatamad akong gumawa dahil busy sa work
<Ramseize> nice,  cge try ko hanap dun
<redhot> Ramseize, ano linya mo sa trabaho baka pwede ka dun sa posting ng forum
<Ramseize> hmm computer science graduate, may alam konti sa programming, web, and learning sys admin
<redhot> Ramseize, gi tirahin mo na job vacancies nila pinoskull
<Ramseize> can you give me the link, tignan ko
<devkorcvince> help cant access ubuntu forums I'm installing samsung mfp 560 laser printer... i cant print it says the scheduler could not execute a filter
<redhot> Ramseize, dito mo hanapin http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=303
<Ramseize> redhot,  cge im checking it now, brb
<devkorcvince> tulong mga bro and sis banned daw IP ko sa ubuntu forums bago palang globe wimax ko?
<redhot> devkorcvince, ano problema sir?
<devkorcvince> hindi maka print samsung printer pero na solve na sa ubuntu forums problme di ako maka pasuk? banned ang ip?
<ramseize> redhot, sowee dc
<redhot> devkorcvince, ok naman ang site di rin down
<devkorcvince> yap problem sa globe kac multi account binibigay sa isang public ip
<redhot> devkorcvince, yun ba yan 3in1?
<ramseize> redhot,  hehehe gusto ko sana kaya lang 2-3 years and experience wala ako nun
<ramseize> hi devkorcvince whats seems to be the problem?
<devkorcvince> redhot: hindi inet access lang 795
<redhot> ramseize, ganun ba sige pa level up ka muna :)
<ramseize> uu nga, heheh home study muna
<redhot> devkorcvince, kala ko yung printer problema
<ramseize> internet bah ang problema ni devkorcvince?
<devkorcvince> redhot: problem din tong printer pero ang solution nasa forum diko ma access...
<devkorcvince> ramseize: banned sa ubuntu forum ip @ printer problem
<redhot> devkorcvince, ah ok di mo ma-access ang ubuntuforums?
<devkorcvince> redhot: uu
<ramseize> devkorcvince,  try using proxy
<ramseize> http://hidemyass.com/
<lubot> Tiny URL: http://tinyurl.com/7rsa9 (URL by ramseize)
<ramseize> baka ma access mo using proxy
<devkorcvince> ramseize: ok try ko maraming salamat
<ramseize> np, happy to help
<ramseize> hmm bakit kaya na block ip na???
<devkorcvince> ramseize: tinignan ko sa globe wimax... multi user kac public ip
<ramseize> yep most isp use dhcp  kahit nga pldt dsl DHCP din, when i check my ip minsan located sa sampaloc manila, kahit nasa davao ako
<devkorcvince> ramseize: pero parang sa pinas lang dhcp ang isp
<ramseize> uu yata, kasi sa ibang bansa yung mga isp nila nakakabigay sila ng static ip,  sarap gawin server if may static ip ka, yung sau lang talaga
<ramseize> pero kahit dhcp pwede mo man din gawin server, thru dynamic dns, configure mo lang sa router mo.
<ramseize> saan mga location nyo?
<devkorcvince> mindanao ako bro bukidnon
<ramseize> ako din
<ramseize> panabo naman ako
<redhot> somewhere down the road
<ramseize> redhot, lolzx
<ramseize> mukang malayo yang somewhere down the road redhot ahh 
<redhot> nagpakilala na ba kayo sa ubuntuforums-ph?
<ramseize> redhot,  ako wala pa
<ramseize> maganda bah doon?
<redhot> sa uf-ph?
<ramseize> uu
<ramseize> mas masaya bah doon compared dito?
<redhot> ramseize, ah posting lang dun dito iba din
<ramseize> redhot,  may iba pa bang pinoy channel dito sa freenode?
<redhot> di ko alam
<ramseize> ito lang kasi alam k
<ramseize> may iba kapang irc server pinupuntahan?
<redhot> #cebuntu
<redhot> #ubuntu
<ramseize> irc server? kaya ng dal.net 
<redhot> ah sorry ch pala yun di ko lang alam yung iba
<ramseize> ic
<ramseize> ano mga magandang websites maganda ngaun?
<ramseize> may alam ka redhot?
<redhot> di ko alam depende sa hilig mo i usually go to linux sites like omgubuntu
<ramseize> redhot,  naghahanap kasi ako bagong tambayan, yung marami pinoy tapos mostly linux discussions
<pepesmith> redhot chilli peppers
<redhot> hehehe
<ramseize> @_@
<butiki> ramseize: Error: "_@" is not a valid command.
<ramseize> sarap gumawa ng online community para sa mga pinoy geeks
<devkorcvince> Ramseize: solve na problem ko sa printer problem lang ako ang naka fixed hindi ung sa forums... dapat lang hindi tamarin pag mag debug hehehe
#ubuntu-ph 2012-01-30
<nhatz> waaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-ph 2012-02-03
<LameRock> good afternoon all :)
 * LameRock is off to class
#ubuntu-ph 2012-02-05
<zeroseven0183> Good afternoon
#ubuntu-ph 2013-01-29
<zakame> hi hi
#ubuntu-ph 2015-01-26
<arc_black34> anything happening on ubuntu ph?
<arc_black34> anyone here had errors signing the ubuntu code of conduct?
#ubuntu-ph 2015-01-29
<arc_black34> Salute to the Fallen PNP/SAF
#ubuntu-ph 2016-02-01
<psolje> kumusta?
<MarkDude> psolje, mabuti, musta na?
 * MarkDude gets nosebleeds at times speaking Tagalog, but does ok
<psolje> oh i was perusing the channel list and saw this. 
<MarkDude> Nice folks here, not super active. Most things in PH are Facebook from what I can tell :D
<MarkDude> You in region? There are some fun events, Python PH is in Cebu City next month if you do that sorta thing
<MarkDude> If you're near Manila/QZ there are some FOSS folks trying to start a group up that helps folks learn various Distros
<MarkDude> kislot nick was abandoned quite a while ago. I took over it. Wanting to see if there were any reasons PH (as a group or indivual) onjects :)
<MarkDude> objects
